# Cervelo Test Team



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

There is another thread floating around with rumors of the Cervelo Team losing much of its talent. I wonder if they are cleaning house and bring in some fresh legs.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

tocoldmn said:


> There is another thread floating around with rumors of the Cervelo Team losing much of its talent. I wonder if they are cleaning house and bring in some fresh legs.


Folding up shop it seems:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/van-poppel-confirms-cervelo-testteam-could-fold


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Could not have happened to a more deserving team.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

> Could not have happened to a more deserving team.


Feel better now?

What is your basis?


----------



## 103 (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks like next years kit will be argyle.


----------



## ntb1001 (Jan 19, 2010)

It's a shame, they had a really well put together team. Lets hope that the new Garmin/Cervelo squad has the best of both teams.


----------



## lextek (Apr 1, 2004)

Argyle is cool.


----------

